# Firewood is stacked in a way I thought was clever



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Brought all my firewood closer to the house instead of making long pilgrimages to gather a few logs plus since we were missing the front two railings on the porch I stacked them in a way that provides a makeshift "railing" AND blocks wind from howling through the front porch sitting area on the left and some on the right!!

View attachment 17623

View attachment 17624


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know where you live, but sometimes under certain conditions, you could be inviting big snow drifts.


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

good advise, thanks!!


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

I hate to be a party pooper. But don't forget snakes and bugs not to mention mice and rats love wood piles. Makes a nice cozy home for them. Not saying you will have a problem just a thought. BTW I am in S central VA and got a timber rattler out of my wood pile a week or so ago.

Larry
A World Away


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah I've heard of that and will keep it in mind as we roll on. We have 4 dogs as well as a cat that that are on the hunt for anything, anytime they get let out. Does that make a difference you think? Obviously it won't matter with the bugs but the mice and snakes might keep away knowing that there are dogs and cats looking for em?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I was told by my father to never stack wood on a wooden porch or against a house. Mice, snakes, insects AND moisture! The dampness will rot your porch. The other stuff will get into your house!


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

If you at least cleared it off before the weather warms up, the bugs would probably stay put in the firewood. Not sure about the dampness, though.


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah I plan on moving all of what's left out to a (in the making) woodshed before it warms up. How far away is "acceptable" I want it to be as close as possible


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mattie420 said:


> Yeah I plan on moving all of what's left out to a (in the making) woodshed before it warms up. How far away is "acceptable" I want it to be as close as possible


We have our 16'x24' woodshed 50' from the house. The exercise is great unless there's an ice storm.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

My goal is to have all the wood in a place where I can drive the truck to unload but in level to take into the house. 
I renew that goal every time I haul the wood up from the shed- the wood I carried down and now have to push back up.
Spring seems to drive it out of my mind each year.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

If you have house critters to keep the unwanted critters at bay then you could put some poly under the stack next time and roll on. 
We kept wood in the house when I was a kid. Not a lot 3-7 days worth. But it was also kept in a cedar box which I always thought helped keep any bugs from crawling out in to the house. 

Larry


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

We kept a few days worth in the house when I was a kid, until the dog got Lyme Disease in the middle of winter. We found out that tick and other bugs wood hibernate in the wood, then when the temperature rose they would come out of the wood into the house and onto the dogs/kids. We started leaving the wood outside after that.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been doing this for years. Got a pretty good system down now. I like to cut 3 years in advance but never seem to get there. I'll take the driest wood through the basement window and the wood that needs more seasoning goes on the porch (concrete) just like what you're doing. I can hold 6 cord inside but that won't last the winter so I have to have 2 more on the porch.I cut year round so I continue stacking on the porch if it's dry enough through the winter and sometimes fill the whole porch,less walkways.When spring hit I'll wait till it's warm enough that the bugs are active and move dry wood from the porch inside and leave any new cut wood in the field. Just before bugs start searching for that place to winter over I start the whole process over again with the dry going in the basement and the rest stacked on the porch. Timing is the secret to keeping the bugs out.If I run into ants or something it's stacked to the side and goes straight from the porch to the stove. Works pretty well once you get a routine down.I keep d-con out year round for the mice.


Wade


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Get a 'wood box', preferably sheet metal that is easy to lift and dump.
Once a day bring in/down all of the wood that you need for that day.
If weather is going to get nasty, you can stack on a tarp on the porch so you don't have to go out just for wood.
A wagon or wheelbarrow etc.. is a handy thing to have if you are doing a once a day wood run.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

I keep the bulk of our wood in the barn, 75-100 yards from the house.

I use our four wheeler and a cart to bring up when we need once or 2x a week. Depending on weather, I have a large wood box on our back porch.

My mother does what the OP does and has for YEARS, without issue.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I stack mine on the porch but it's treated lumber. It's against a solid brick wall. And I lay it on long rubber mats. Doesn't seem to make any marks. So far so good. As for critters, it's only one log deep - not much room for them. Of course I don't put it up there until fall. Come April, the remainder, if there is any, goes out to the edge of the woods on 2x4's and gets covered. I have a Blaze King stove and a Magic Heat box. Always wondered about those Eco Fans. May look into one next year.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Mattie420 said:


> Brought all my firewood closer to the house instead of making long pilgrimages to gather a few logs plus since we were missing the front two railings on the porch I stacked them in a way that provides a makeshift "railing" AND blocks wind from howling through the front porch sitting area on the left and some on the right!!


Mattie, your picture brings back alot of memories. The house I was raised in looks almost like yours--2 story, windows, door set-up the same---our siding was ruff boards off the saw mill, We always stacked our wood on the front porch the same way. We did not know when our house was built because the farm had changed hands several times from the early 1900's. We stayed in the house fron the 50's till the 70's. I talked to a man that stayed in it in the 1930's and he said the house was a older house then and he said they used wood and stacked it on the porch. The house was torn down in 2008 and lived in most of the 100 or so years it stood. Thanks for the Memories!!


----------

